# Update



## pasturesnew (Sep 7, 2007)

Update. 

Picked up my 3 year Engineering Visa today from Embassy :clap2:.

Tip : When filing your Visa Application you will need to hand over your passport, a passport size photo and original COE, make a photo copy of COE beforehand !.

Ensure you bring along the full address of Sponser and initial place of residence, I gave my serviced apartment address...

Turnaround from handing in Visa Application to Visa in passport was 3 days.

Dont forget to bring some cash to pay for Visa (£20), credit cards not accepted..


----------

